# John Deere 5055E won't go forward or reverse



## cramer (Jul 30, 2017)

Cranks and runs fine , but won't go forward or reverse or PTO engage.

Any ideas?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 30, 2017)

Shear pin need to be replaced?


----------



## rospaw (Jul 30, 2017)

Not sure if it has High / Low trans but if it does, did it get bumped between the two? 
Clutch usually doesn't go out parked. Was it driving fine before being parked? Is it a wet system where the fluid could have leak out causing no fluid/no drive?


----------



## cramer (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for replying guys - It's a buddy's tractor so I don't know the answers.
I will get him to check this forum and see if he can reply.
It is a new to him tractor , so hopefully he knows. <40 hrs 
It was running fine, bush hogging last weekend and then stopped moving.
We were down at the club looking at it this evening and I did not have access to the site. checking for loose connections and hoping for a miracle.

If you want answers - this is the place to go


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuse block at your feet in the operators platform. Uses those realy small fuses. I think 20 amp, and there are two of them.
Ask me how I know.
If that doesn't work call the dealer. That's how I do it.


----------

